# Downside up stirplate



## pk.sax (27/7/13)

Lets let the pictures do the talking.

Build:







Final touches:






Pretty good vortex, I pushed it down a tad.

Fresh pair of recharged batteries in @ 1740. Look at that foam! I'll update how long it lasts.


----------



## fletcher (27/7/13)

that is amazing. what are those things called again? i'm getting one!


----------



## pk.sax (27/7/13)

Milk frother.... For when you feel like some fake easy froth on your coffee...

I bent the shaft just a little to slow it down and give it a slightly wider circle.


----------



## joshF (27/7/13)

Haha that's bloody awesome! I dont think the motor would have anywhere near the longevity of a stirplate/computer fan but yours definitely has more swagger


----------



## pk.sax (27/7/13)

Hehe. I remember picking this one up at ikea years ago for 2 bux or something. Still doesn't die! It's like that pair of target shoes all over again.


----------

